# Ясную поляну приобрести желаю



## tvs (16 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!

В свое время окончил муз школу по классу баяна. Помню нравилось мне это дело. Потом учеба... работа... семья... дети... Как это поется...  Жизнь по горло занесло... Вот решил, что хватит бумажки с места на место перекладывать, пора-таки уже заняться чем-нибудь стоящим. Душа просит  
Скоро у меня др - 30 лет. Говорят круглая дата... А что же подарить "юбиляру"? Блендеры, пылесосы, да телевизоры импортные не предлагать...  Отправился я на поиски инструмента для восстановления и развития полезных "правильных" навыков. В общем к чему я все это... 

Ищу себе "Ясную поляну".  Рассматриваю вариант б/у в диапазоне до 80 т.р. Новый инструмент (судя по цене) надо "в ипотеку" брать    

По звучанию мне очень понравился вот такой вариант: Трехрядный, двухголосый, цельнопланочный, с готово-выборным аккомпанементом. Инструмент обязательно должен быть в рабочем состоянии. Чтобы все кнопочки нажимались, разжимались, правильные звуки издавались, ну т.е. не "убитый", не "ушатанный", с компрессией, требующий минимального объема работ по реставрации и настройке. В идеале прошедший через одного владельца. 

Avito смотрю, ничего стоящего пока не вижу... Или продано, или ушатано, или не новый, но будем продавать как новый ))

Может у кого-нибудь имеется подходящий вариант или подскажете правильное место, где поискать? Буду благодарен за любую информацию.
Территориально - Москва, Подмосковье, Тула, Орел, Курск. 

Приблизительное фото разыскиваемого:


----------



## zet10 (16 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте! Есть в наличии практически новая готово-выборная "Поляна" в Москве,брали новую ребенку в Муз.Школу на последний курс,но он передумал поступать в Муз.Училище.Цена инструмента 70 тыс.руб,если интересно пришлите мне Вашу почту и я Вам на майл сброшу фотографии внутренностей и внешнего состояния инструмента.


----------



## tvs (16 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте, zet10. Предложение интересно. Отправил Вам email сообщением.


----------



## internetbayan (17 Июн 2015)

Мне кажется-можно найти и по-дешевле!


----------



## vev (17 Июн 2015)

internetbayan писал:


> Мне кажется-можно найти и по-дешевле!


Можно, но вот состояние обычно у дешевых "Полян" уж очень паршивенькое.


----------



## tvs (18 Июн 2015)

vev/ писал:


> internetbayan писал:Мне кажется-можно найти и по-дешевле!Можно, но вот состояние обычно у дешевых "Полян" уж очень паршивенькое.


Согласен. В последнее время смотрел несколько "Полян" в диапазоне 30 - 50 т.р. (Регион: Москва). Состояние инструментов оставляет желать лучшего. Добавляем к стоимости покупки такого инструмента стоимость его реставрации, получаем те же 70 - 90 т.р. + время и усилия на восстановление. В регионах, вероятно, можно попробовать поискать вариант по-дешевле, но опять же вопрос времени.


----------



## tvs (18 Июн 2015)

Юрий (zet10) предложил вариант, от которого трудно отказаться. Это было то, что я искал. Как у автолюбителей это называется... Вариант, сел и поехал.  Я не большой спец, но, по сравнению с просмотренными мной до этого инструментами, - просто небо и земля. Определенно могу сказать одно - ощущение новизны в данном инструменте ещё не утрачено, что для меня как новичка - в самый раз. Юрий, спасибо и приятно было познакомиться!

Фото "подарка для юбиляра":


----------

